# You can now download the manual for the brand new Canon EOS 90D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 30, 2019)

> Canon has made the manual for the soon-to-ship Canon EOS 90D available for download.
> Download the Canon EOS 90D manual here.
> *Key Features*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 30, 2019)

They’ve revamped the manual structure to closely reflect the camera’s menu structure. Some information, such as lens compatibility tables and the detailed spec sheet are moved to a separate ”Supplemental Information” document.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 30, 2019)

The builtin flash popup is now fully mechanical and the flash can’t be raised programmatically. An unexpected change that’s made more annoying by the fact that the flash button no longer doubles as a shortcut to the flash menu which was a very convenient feature in the 80D.

There’s focus peaking in Live View. I suspect the 90D and M6 II firmwares are largely identical, obviously excepting features depending on hardware unique to either body.

Focus bracketing is there, but may only be supported by specific lenses.

The panning mode is interesting, and there are a handful of lenses which support sort of extra panning assist.

The electronic shutter mode does not support continuous shooting, which is likely to frustrate some people.

The electronic level is still just single-axis, which is a shame. If the 6D2 and the RP have a dual-axis level, the 90D deserves it as well.

There are still only two f/8 lens+extender combos that support AF points other than the center one. Though it’s not like I could afford any of them anyway.

Some buttons can be assigned more functions than on the 80D (eg. One-Shot/Servo AF toggle to the * button), but not on the level of Canon’s higher-end bodies.

The manual is silent on any IQ differences regarding cropped vs. uncropped 4K, only describing it as a way to get a bit more reach. But the crop factor is so small that there’s obviously some technical reason behind it. My theory is the camera records 6K and downsamples to 4K, which is in line with the better IQ that some Canon reps apparently mentioned in Atlanta.

There's no longer movie digital zoom. On that note, would have been nice if they had kept 3840x2160 center crop recording as an option.

There's clean 8- or 10-bit 4:2:2 HDMI output.


----------



## sfericean (Aug 30, 2019)

Why cant we get a straight story on this? Does the camera have ALL-i or not? (See red squares below) I can live with 1080p 25fps in ALL-I. The spec sheet only references IPB...


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 30, 2019)

sfericean said:


> Why cant we get a straight story on this? Does the camera have ALL-i or not? (See red squares below) I can live with 1080p 25fps in ALL-I. The spec sheet only references IPB...



Apples and oranges. Time-lapse movies are recorded in ALL-I, which makes sense. Normal videos are IPB.


----------



## sfericean (Aug 30, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Apples and oranges. Time-lapse movies are recorded in ALL-I, which makes sense. Normal videos are IPB.



Thank you my mistake. I kept following the breadcrumbs to that point and didn't realize I had switched over into the time-lapse section.


----------



## sfericean (Aug 30, 2019)

My error everyone...looks like its just IPB. Ugh!


----------



## bsbeamer (Aug 30, 2019)

There's so much that I like about the 90D, but then there's stuff that just leaves me frustrated. 

I am happy to see more frame rates than JUST [email protected] for HD are available to choose from. Was slightly concerned about that.

Would like to see some samples of cropped vs. uncropped UHD with a variety of lenses to see what the image quality looks like. I would 100% assume uncropped is still a 1.6x crop factor based on APS-C and do wonder what approximately the cropped version would be around for equivalent. 

Seriously though, if the 5D4 could record UHD/4K in MP4 or any other non-JPEG format (cropped or full frame) I would probably purchase another one or two for immediate use. Really hope Canon is listening to that. The 5D5 or R/RF version replacement is probably what I'll have to hold out for. If the R/RF version of the 5DS has even close to video specs like this, I may actually pre-order a camera for the first time ever.


----------



## tron (Aug 30, 2019)

Not the customization - like 5DsR, 7DII, etc - I was looking for


----------



## cpreston (Aug 30, 2019)

bsbeamer said:


> There's so much that I like about the 90D, but then there's stuff that just leaves me frustrated.
> 
> I am happy to see more frame rates than JUST [email protected] for HD are available to choose from. Was slightly concerned about that.
> 
> ...



I think it is safe to assume that the uncropped UHD is going to be ugly with moire and the cropped will look quite a bit better.


----------



## dtaylor (Aug 31, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> The manual is silent on any IQ differences regarding cropped vs. uncropped 4K, only describing it as a way to get a bit more reach. But the crop factor is so small that there’s obviously some technical reason behind it. My theory is the camera records 6K and downsamples to 4K, which is in line with the better IQ that some Canon reps apparently mentioned in Atlanta.



Where did you find the crop factor for cropped 4k? I didn't see it skimming the manual.

My opinion of the 90D's video capabilities would go up if cropped 4k was indeed 6k-to-4k. That still, unfortunately, leaves the (hot button) 24p issue.


----------



## padam (Aug 31, 2019)

The 4k quality in the cropped mode is definitely better as expected, but no measurements of the rolling shutter so far.


----------



## Davidarmenphoto (Aug 31, 2019)

Honestly it’s not that huge of a crop imo and if it really is 6k downscaled then I’ll be pretty happy.


----------



## Scenes (Aug 31, 2019)

Just reading the 90D Manual and one thing I’ve not seen mentioned anywhere is if you use SDXC cards with a 90D it formats them as exFat and the 4GB video clip limit is removed. Nice. That’s incredibly useful.

Can you confirm it has clean 10bit HDMI out in the manual?


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Aug 31, 2019)

dtaylor said:


> My opinion of the 90D's video capabilities would go up if cropped 4k was indeed 6k-to-4k. That still, unfortunately, leaves the (hot button) 24p issue.


Seen somewere uncropped 4k is 2:2 line binning which makes it 2.8k to 4k. If it was 6k to 4k it would certainly have been advertised in big letters.


----------



## dtaylor (Aug 31, 2019)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> Seen somewere uncropped 4k is 2:2 line binning which makes it 2.8k to 4k. If it was 6k to 4k it would certainly have been advertised in big letters.



Yes, but how is the *cropped* mode processed?

Uncropped involves more than 6k-to-4k because the sensor is 32.5mp. So it kind of makes sense they would bin that. I don't feel like trying to estimate from the videos above right now, but if the cropped 4k mode is from the center 6k of the sensor then perhaps they are doing 6k-to-4k when in cropped mode. That would be an understandable situation given that this is a 32.5mp sensor, not a 24mp one.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 31, 2019)

dtaylor said:


> Where did you find the crop factor for cropped 4k? I didn't see it skimming the manual.



The exact figure is not documented in the manual, but there's a graphic:


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 31, 2019)

The manual is quite confusing and it is missing information about Lens compatibility and no of AF points selectable with lenses.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 31, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> The manual is quite confusing and it is missing information about Lens compatibility and no of AF points selectable with lenses.



It’s in the Supplemental Information booklet, a separate download. Not sure why they couldn’t just have the extra 20 pages as an appendix.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 31, 2019)

Scenes said:


> Just reading the 90D Manual and one thing I’ve not seen mentioned anywhere is if you use SDXC cards with a 90D it formats them as exFat and the 4GB video clip limit is removed. Nice. That’s incredibly useful.
> 
> Can you confirm it has clean 10bit HDMI out in the manual?



Geh, can’t find it in the manual after all. But Canon US spec sheet says so. Hopefully it’s not just an editorial mistake.


----------



## Davidarmenphoto (Aug 31, 2019)

I was really excited when I saw the 10-bit 4:2:2 in the spec sheet but all i could find in the manual was that it has clean hdmi out in 4k and 1080p and that it also has an HDR out option that can be enabled in camera for any TV supporting HDR. But the manual didn’t really have any specs at all and I heard that’s in a Supplemental manual instead, so that might be why it wasn’t clearly stated in the regular manual?


----------



## Scenes (Aug 31, 2019)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> Seen somewere uncropped 4k is 2:2 line binning which makes it 2.8k to 4k. If it was 6k to 4k it would certainly have been advertised in big letters.



It may welll turn out to be true but bare in mind ‘read on the internet somewhere’ isn’t anything near a fact.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 31, 2019)

Davidarmenphoto said:


> But the manual didn’t really have any specs at all and I heard that’s in a Supplemental manual instead, so that might be why it wasn’t clearly stated in the regular manual?



The supplemental booklet doesn’t mention it either  It’s a bit frustrating that different spec lists have slightly different contents.


----------



## Davidarmenphoto (Aug 31, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> The supplemental booklet doesn’t mention it either  It’s a bit frustrating that different spec lists have slightly different contents.


Very frustrating... we gotta wait til release I guess.


----------



## Scenes (Aug 31, 2019)

Using the Eos 90D city footage posted to Youtube I made a 4K timeline and overlaid one on top of the other. Shooting in crop mode zooms in the image 18%. So added to the 1.6 crop of APSC that gives you a 1.78 crop shooting 'best quality' 4K.

For what its worth, even with youtube compression both crop and no crop look spectacular on my 55" Sony Master series OLED. Regardless of however Canon is getting to 4K, its a huge step up from 70D/ 80D footage.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 31, 2019)

Scenes said:


> So added to the 1.6 crop of APSC that gives you a 1.78 crop shooting 'best quality' 4K.



1.88, to be pedantic. Gotta multiply, not add


----------



## Scenes (Aug 31, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> 1.88, to be pedantic. Gotta multiply, not add



Is that right? Why is it not added together?


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 31, 2019)

Scenes said:


> Is that right? Why is it not added together?



Because they are, by definition, factors, that is, multipliers. They are relative to something , not absolute quantities. Compare, for example, two 1.4x extenders used together. The resulting focal length multiplier is 1.4x1.4x=2x.


----------



## miken (Aug 31, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Because they are, by definition, factors, that is, multipliers. They are relative to something , not absolute quantities. Compare, for example, two 1.4x extenders used together. The resulting focal length multiplier is 1.4x1.4x=2x.


"To be pedantic" 1.4 X 1.4 is 1.96


----------



## dtaylor (Aug 31, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> 1.88, to be pedantic. Gotta multiply, not add



That sounds like the 6k center of the sensor.

Either way the two sample videos posted in this thread both look good displayed on my 4k monitor. We'll have to wait for reviews to see how the footage compares to, say, an A73 or X-T3. But it looked sharp and detailed to me.

If only Canon had included the framerate that shall not be named


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 31, 2019)

miken said:


> "To be pedantic" 1.4 X 1.4 is 1.96



This is engineering, not math, so 1.4 basically means 1.4+-0.05 (what 1.4 really approximates here is the square root of two, but realistically nobody cares if the magnification is 1.4x, 1.44x, or 1.5x as long as two 1.4x extenders are roughly equivalent to one 2x extender). Rigorously, 1.96 has too much precision, pulling an extra significant figure out of thin air.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 1, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> This is engineering, not math, so 1.4 basically means 1.4+-0.05 (what 1.4 really approximates here is the square root of two, but realistically nobody cares if the magnification is 1.4x, 1.44x, or 1.5x as long as two 1.4x extenders are roughly equivalent to one 2x extender). Rigorously, 1.96 has too much precision, pulling an extra significant figure out of thin air.


Reminds me of the old proof that all odd numbers are prime by different professions (a variant of which I have just found in on line https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Fun:Proof_that_all_odd_numbers_are_prime )


*Mathematician:* 3 is prime, 5 is prime, and 7 is prime. By induction, all the odd integers are prime.
*Physicist:* 3 is prime, 5 is prime, 7 is prime, 9 is experimental error, 11 is prime, 13 is prime, 15 is experimental error, 17 is prime, 19 is prime. The empirical evidence is overwhelming.
*Engineer:* 3 is prime, 5 is prime, 7 is prime, 9 is a good approximation, 11 is prime.


----------



## ykn123 (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm normally not one complaining about Canon to leave away features in lower end cameras. I love my 2 1DX Mark I's. I had a 7DMII but never was really satisfied with the sharpness , so sold it and used my 1Dx. I hoped to get a smaller body, 10fps sports companion for the 1DX, a 7DMIII or a 90D so to speak. Something competetive with a D500 / D7500, ok even with an AA filter if Canon really think it has to have one. The 90D has enough AF points, 10fps - even a joystick (yes!) - that must be it, right ? I shall preorder one but then : no AF cases in the menu (why on earth ?) and even more an issue for me: no AF mode that uses a single point and 4 (or 9) surrounding helper AF points ? This is really the mode i use (and i'm sure many more) 99% for my sport photography. Why Canon ? Why ? You present a great wildlife/sports camera and cripple features that are really really useful for sports photography ? WHY ? It's just software. no expensive parts or license fees to pay. Really. Why ?


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 1, 2019)

ykn123 said:


> I'm normally not one complaining about Canon to leave away features in lower end cameras. I love my 2 1DX Mark I's. I had a 7DMII but never was really satisfied with the sharpness , so sold it and used my 1Dx. I hoped to get a smaller body, 10fps sports companion for the 1DX, a 7DMIII or a 90D so to speak. Something competetive with a D500 / D7500, ok even with an AA filter if Canon really think it has to have one.



The 90D appears to be _extremely_ competitive with the D7500. Indeed, doesn’t look like the D7500 is competitive with the 90D at all! The D500 is, of course, a completely different beast aimed at an entirely different target audience. Nikon has also gone on record that it is the last of its kind, and Canon, with their sales and marketing data and smart business analysts may have determined that it’s not worth it to compete with it at this time. The resources that could go toward a 7D3 are most likely being 100% directed towards the R project.



> The 90D has enough AF points, 10fps - even a joystick (yes!) - that must be it, right ? I shall preorder one but then : no AF cases in the menu (why on earth ?) and even more an issue for me: no AF mode that uses a single point and 4 (or 9) surrounding helper AF points ? This is really the mode i use (and i'm sure many more) 99% for my sport photography. Why Canon ? Why ? You present a great wildlife/sports camera and cripple features that are really really useful for sports photography ? WHY ? It's just software. no expensive parts or license fees to pay. Really. Why ?



Meh, the lack of the AF extension modes seems to be perfectly reasonable product differentiation. The fact that software has zero marginal cost does not mean that it is economically sound to put all the software in all your products.

The AF cases, I guess, could have been included. After all, they could be construed as a ”novice” feature of sorts.


----------



## Scenes (Sep 1, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> The resources that could go toward a 7D3 are most likely being 100% directed towards the R project.



A few youtubers have mentioned that when asked about a new 7D model Canon specifically said the 90D was not a replacement for the 7D line. Which suggests there may be a new model in the pipeline.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 1, 2019)

Scenes said:


> A few youtubers have mentioned that when asked about a new 7D model Canon specifically said the 90D was not a replacement for the 7D line. Which suggests there may be a new model in the pipeline.



It’s only very weak evidence for that, and as I’ve said before, it’s completely obvious from _all_ Canon communication and marketing that the 90D is not a 7D2 replacement. The speculation was always just that, speculation. Just as likely the 7D line may be simply dead, or eventually to be succeeded by an equivalent-tier R body (maybe the former 7D people are developing one as we speak…)


----------



## ykn123 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> The 90D appears to be _extremely_ competitive with the D7500. Indeed, doesn’t look like the D7500 is competitive with the 90D at all! The D500 is, of course, a completely different beast aimed at an entirely different target audience. Nikon has also gone on record that it is the last of its kind, and Canon, with their sales and marketing data and smart business analysts may have determined that it’s not worth it to compete with it at this time. The resources that could go toward a 7D3 are most likely being 100% directed towards the R project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well regarding the cases, it's not a feature for novices - it's included in my 5DM4 as well as in the 1DX from 2012 - so it's more like a comfort feature and Canon decided not to provide this comfort to their latest DSLR - so it's the opposite of what you say and it does not make sense at all.
As for the competetive situation - the D7500 is almost identical in terms of IQQ to the D500, in fact i liked the results a bit better during my tests. Anyway their 3D tracking works very well and their models both left away the AA filter, which helped in terms of sharpness and as the 90D is not a studio camera , i would have preferred no AA filter. Anyway. However, as they pimped the D)= with a joystick and 10 fps, and as they have the Single AF with helper points since at least 7 years in cameras, i still think it is a silly and not very customer friendly decision to not include that AF mode as well - especially as there is no word from Canon whether we REALLY can count on a 7D MIII. For me it's a pure marketing decision (you said product differentiation - but which fast and small DSLR - suitable for sports - i should buy then to get that feature ? ) - and it's a wrong decision. It would be a benefit for their customers at no or almost no additional cost.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 1, 2019)

ykn123 said:


> Well regarding the cases, it's not a feature for novices - it's included in my 5DM4 as well as in the 1DX from 2012 - so it's more like a comfort feature and Canon decided not to provide this comfort to their latest DSLR - so it's the opposite of what you say and it does not make sense at all.



Yes, I know that it's an ergonomics/customizability feature on the higher-end bodies. Improved ergonomics and customizability are things you tend to gain when you go up the product hierarchy. Canon does not believe that the target audience of the 90D needs six configurable preset slots for different AF situations, and they are probably right. Adding the AF parameters to My Menu and tweaking them as needed works fine for people who do not shoot a variety of sports on a daily basis. But what I meant that a feature like the AF cases could also be reinvented as a friendly ease-of-use feature: no need to worry about the AF parameters, just pick the case that best matches what you're shooting.


----------



## Jethro (Sep 2, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> It’s only very weak evidence for that, and as I’ve said before, it’s completely obvious from _all_ Canon communication and marketing that the 90D is not a 7D2 replacement. The speculation was always just that, speculation. Just as likely *the 7D line may be simply dead, or eventually to be succeeded by an equivalent-tier R body *(maybe the former 7D people are developing one as we speak…)


I think this is more likely. The Canon strategy around R series cameras seems to have been around providing options for existing DSLR users to upgrade into FF mirrorless. 

So, existing 80D users can upgrade into an improved 90D (or mirrorless version with the same sensor), or go a bit upmarket into an existing R series model. Existing 7Dii users can somewhat downgrade to a 90D (which will likely cover most but not all of their needs), move to an existing R series camera (which would be a partial upgrade, but not cover needs such as frame rates and weather sealing), or wait for the upcoming pro-oriented R models. It seems to be about rationalising (read 'reducing') the number of bodies. Lots of options, but complicated decision making!


----------



## Joules (Sep 2, 2019)

Scenes said:


> Which suggests there may be a new model in the pipeline.


Is there any reason not to assume that the high res R will fill the void left by the 7D II?

We just saw that a) Canon has the ability to increase Framerate on a mirrorless body by reading only a center portion of the frame (See M6 II which can go from 14 FPS 32.5 MP to 30 FPS 18 MP) and b) Canon seems to find it easier to offer higher frame rates in mirrorless form (14 FPS on the M6 II vs 11 on the 90D).

It leaves a pretty big gap in terms of price between a 90D and high res R, sure. But from a business standpoint it might make more sense to offer a cheaper model that sells high volumes and a more expensive one with big margins, instead of also having one in between that doesn't do either one as well as the others.


----------



## caffetin (Sep 2, 2019)

talking abut dynamic range,can anybody comment of this:https:
//www.pdnonline.com/gear/cameras/medium-format/the-best-still-cameras-for-dynamic-range-ranked/


----------



## canonnews (Sep 2, 2019)

Speaking of DR.. it seems there's some goodness to that 32.5MP sensor.









Preliminary Dynamic Range numbers for the 32.5MP sensor - UPDATED


Over in FredMiranda's forums, cgarcia has done the analysis on an ISO 100 RAW from the 90D and come up with preliminary dynamic range numbers. There should be enough RAW's out there in the wild to see photonstophotos also come up with their DR analysis soon I would imagine. From FredMiranda...



www.canonnews.com





I'm really looking forward to seeing what Bill Claff comes up with.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2019)

canonnews said:


> Speaking of DR.. it seems there's some goodness to that 32.5MP sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very suspicious about the analysis on the FM site. The DR at high iso with efficient modern sensors, which are of very similar efficiency, is limited mainly by the photon flux and at any given high iso is nearly the same for all the leading makes and for their different models for the same size sensor. And FF are about an ev higher than APS-C. The FM analysis has nearly an ev increase of the 90D over the 80D, putting it close to that of the 5DIV and 1DXII and leaping ahead of Nikon and Sony APS-Cs by more than you thinks the physics would allow


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I am very suspicious about the analysis on the FM site. The DR at high iso with efficient modern sensors, which are of very similar efficiency, is limited mainly by the photon flux and at any given high iso is nearly the same for all the leading makes and for their different models for the same size sensor. And FF are about an ev higher than APS-C. The FM analysis has nearly an ev increase of the 90D over the 80D, putting it close to that of the 5DIV and 1DXII and leaping ahead of Nikon and Sony APS-Cs by more than you thinks the physics would allow


Maybe they have worked out a way of including the dual pixel data in such a way as to not lose it to the highlights, that alone would add nearly one full stop of DR.


----------



## Shivu (Sep 2, 2019)

When I first looked at 90D specifications in Canon India website, I couldn't believe Canon has provided IBIS for 90D. 
After looking at US site and 90D manual and no mention of IBIS anywhere else, seems to be just incorrect information on Indian website.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2019)

Shivu said:


> When I first looked at 90D specifications in Canon India website, I couldn't believe Canon has provided IBIS for 90D.
> After looking at US site and 90D manual and no mention of IBIS anywhere else, seems to be just incorrect information on Indian website.


It could be a mix-up with the video stabilization.....


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Maybe they have worked out a way of including the dual pixel data in such a way as to not lose it to the highlights, that alone would add nearly one full stop of DR.


If you have a full well size of about 32000 electrons and perfect A/D, you could get 15 stops of DR, so that is the upper limit. Of course we have read noise and imperfect conversions..... perhaps with a new on chip conversion and combining the dual pixels they MIGHT make it to 12, but I would not believe anything past that.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I am very suspicious about the analysis on the FM site. The DR at high iso with efficient modern sensors is limited by the photon flux and at any given high iso is nearly the same for all the leading makes and for their different models for the same size sensor. And FF are about an ev higher than APS-C. The FM analysis has nearly an ev increase of the 90D over the 80D, putting it close to that of the 5DIV and 1DXII and leaping ahead of Nikon and Sony APS-Cs by more than you thinks the physics would allow



Yep, I believe what we're actually going to see is closer to the Nikon D7500 in which the very noticeable 1EV dip in read noise starting from ISO 400 certainly does not transfer to 1EV improvement in high ISO performance (though it gives a ~½ stop boost at ISO 400 to 800)! Incidentally, there's a similar dip in all modern SoNikon sensors, probably indicating a dual-amp architecture of some sort. Somewhat ironically, that also makes the sensors decidedly non-ISO invariant at low ISOs. Apparently that's not in vogue anymore.


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 2, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Somewhat ironically, that also makes the sensors decidedly non-ISO invariant at low ISOs. Apparently that's not in vogue anymore.



ISO invariance was always a stupid meme pushed by DPReview. At the outer edges of imaging...things like astrophotography...it can be useful to know how ISO is pushed and what the real amp stages are. But DPReview talked about it like it was some major advantage, like people were shooting without caring what the ISO was set to on their cameras. No one is shooting dim scenes at ISO 100 yielding pure black review images, even if they can push to 3200 in post back home.

Perhaps they started to imagine that a generation of cameras were coming without ISO settings without realizing themselves that then the camera would have zero clue as to how to adjust the live EVF or the images on review.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Sep 3, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> If you have a full well size of about 32000 electrons and perfect A/D, you could get 15 stops of DR, so that is the upper limit. Of course we have read noise and imperfect conversions..... perhaps with a new on chip conversion and combining the dual pixels they MIGHT make it to 12, but I would not believe anything past that.


Aren't you forgetting statistics here? If the level 1 of the DR is 1 electron in average during the exposure (0 being pure black), the variance of that is also 1 electron (assuming Poisson distribution). So the 1 electron will be covered with two stops of photon shot noise. Even with 4 electrons you have about one stop of shot noise. So, yes, maybe 12 stops could be achievable.


----------



## Scenes (Sep 18, 2019)

My 90D arrived Friday and I shot for 3 days over sat-mon. Really enjoying it. 4K footage looks great. The image sizes are surprisingly large files. Gonna switch to CRAW and see if I notice a difference. 

Feels nicely built and all the buttons have a great feel. Could be placebo or my 80D just got worn in over the last 3yrs lol. 

The flap for mic and headphones opens from the top now rather than the bottom. The flips screen has a lip at the top rather then the side and the Play button has moved. All of this was really annoying at first but my muscle memory is adjusting. 

The setting for camera mode and video mode are entirely separate now which is kind of cool. So can have totally different ISOs ect. 

The headphone level goes way louder now and the battery life lasts forever. That’s a nice upgrade. Overall really impressed.


----------

